# Anyone used a Lane hand loader?



## tsl34 (Oct 1, 2016)

I have a 28 gauge that is a dream to shoot, I use it for grouse and Pheasant, and would love to shoot it more for dove and on clays but the price compared to 20 and 12 Ammo just doesn't make it worth it. I saw the Lane hand loaders and wondered if they worked well, or more of a "get what ya pay for" tool. One of those for $35 could really make me intrigued to start reloading 28. Anyone have insight?


----------



## richroux (Jan 6, 2003)

No experience with Lane, but similar that Lee used to make, that I've known people that have used, just doesn't seem the way to go if you don't want to spend an awful lot of time loading a few shells, with little flexibility to put together a quality reload. And if you want to use for doves and clays, you might shoot a lot. My sense is in the long run you'd be much happier spending about $200 for something like a new MEC 600 Jr. Should last you practically forever and you can turn out really good quality reloads in decent time. Good chance you could find a used one for even less. Some good reload recipes out there. And you are right, the 28 ga is a dream to shoot. But with higher cost of factory ammunition, it doesn't take long to recoup your investment in a decent reloader. I have the 600 Jr in .410, 28 and 12 ga and all have performed very well. Got the 12 ga used. Sometimes trap and skeet ranges can be a good place to locate a used machine. Also you may find reclaimed shot and save some more. Good luck. My favorite gauge. I use it for dove thru big geese and turkeys, and with the right load it's lights out.


----------



## tsl34 (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks Richroux. Do you have the dies for each gauge? Or a full reloading set up for each? I was wondering what the cost difference would be and the time to change it all out. I have a .410 also that I almost never shoot because if I'm spending extra money on shells it goes to the 28. I've only ever shot geese with it a handful of times but the 28 is my absolute favorite gauge. Whether I'm using my GSPs or my Labs, I still shoot the 28 for grouse and pheasant. If I get into reloading I would more than likely shoot the .410 a heck of a lot more, especially with my boys getting closer to the age where they'll start hunting.


----------



## richroux (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, if you promise not to tell my wife, I have two 28 ga and one .410 full reloading setups. And only four 12 ga presses. *; ) * But then I'm sort of mechanically challenged and try to never readjust a reloader and have one set up for 28 Hevi-shot and one for skeet/quail loads. Fortunately my .410 Hevi load crimps the same as my skeet/dove load, so only one .410 setup. But probably most people with a lick of sense and any mechanical ability would only have one, and I think several reloading companies have setups where you can swap dies. Likely the most economical. But, again, finding a used one could cut the cost a bunch. 3 of mine were bought used and all work fine. I think the last once I got used was a Pacific 12 ga for $25. Check web sites, ebay, craigslist as well as local trap and skeet ranges.


----------



## tsl34 (Oct 1, 2016)

That's awesome. I moved recently and joined a Sportsmans club, once winter sporting clays starts I'll definitely ask around and see if anyone is selling any. Having one for 28 and one for 410 would make my life really simple. What shot are you using for skeet?


----------



## richroux (Jan 6, 2003)

I use #8 for skeet, but I shoot skeet low-gun to be a better shot out hunting, whether it is .410 (most of time), 28 or 12 ga. Guy I know who shoot competition skeet, including the World's, use #9's in the .410. I ended up with #8 after experimenting with #8, #8.5 and #9 for doves when I use to go to SD to hunt them for about 10 days. Not a lot of difference, but felt I had a few less cripples with #8. And felt that would be a good load for Bobwhite quail as well. Load them to 1300+ fps, same as a sporting clays .410 load. I just use them for everything small for .410, including skeet. Hope you find a couple used Loaders cheap! Hornady still carries a lot of parts and manuals for the old Pacific reloaders, which basically were the basis for several Hornady reloaders. Also they use the same shot and powder bushings, so readily available.
Rich


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

EBay is a great place to shop.... Many used Mec 600jr's machines... Several .410's presently typical price used about 75-85 dollars Do a search for them @EBay..

Here is a NEW in box 28 gauge currently listed..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MEC-600-Jr-...706429?hash=item2ef52a9dbd:g:TlwAAOSw3xJXooYv

You will never wear it out loading for hunting..

Richroux is a GREAT resource/expert on these small gauges, ,Listen to him..


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

This is example of the price of a typical die set to change the .410 to 28 gauge.... Not really hard to do... 

https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/600-jr-mark-5-die-set-for-28-gauge-098489015080.do

But if you consider spending 75.00 dollars for a used press, then purchase the die set,,, you really only save about 50.00... You will recoup the price of the NEW loader quickly..

NEW comes ready to go.. set up from the factory with adjustments, and has the INSTRUCTON Manual...


----------



## richroux (Jan 6, 2003)

Gooser's suggestion of the MEC 600 Jr for a press is a good one. I only have three of them, but I like them all. *: ) *And the ones for .410 and 28 have loaded a LOT of rounds.


----------



## tsl34 (Oct 1, 2016)

I appreciate it guys. As soon as I get the loader I'll be messaging ya Richroux. I'm really excited to get loading these and shoot them a lot more. I took the .410 on a quail preserve hunt last weekend and it's a blast to shoot. The 28 is still my favorite though.


----------



## Jakester (Nov 3, 2016)

MEC makes good reliable reloading equipment . The 600 Jr has been around for years .I like the Sizemaster model that MEC makes as I like the collet type resizer but that's personal . Now for changing dies I would lean towards separate machines . Reason is once I get everything adjusted the way I like it I leave it alone .PW offers a 800+ machine that has different heads to change that u can purchase separate .I went that route many years ago While owning just about all reloading machines offered today including the automatic machines with the exception of the Spolar I have gone back to the MEC Sizemaster when my volume of reloading was reduced . Bottom line MEC makes a good reliable machine for the cost .


----------

